# Frage zum URL-Pattern des Bereitstellungsdeskriptors



## pkm (28. Apr 2020)

Ich habe ein Servlet namens Anmeldung. Ich kann nun bekanntlich in der web.xml eines Webprojekts den Pfad für das Servlet wie folgt bestimmen (also z. B. dass es unter /PFAD serviert werden soll):


```
<servlet>
            <servlet-name>Anmeldung</servlet-name>
            <servlet-class>com.arbeit.jsp.Anmeldung</servlet-class>
        </servlet>
        <servlet-mapping>
            <servlet-name>Anmeldung</servlet-name>
            <url-pattern>/PFAD</url-pattern>
        </servlet-mapping>
```

Was ich fragen wollte - kann man auch irgendwie festlegen, dass das Servlet unter _keinem_ erdenklichen Pfad serviert werden (d. h. auffindbar sein) soll?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Apr 2020)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> kann man auch irgendwie festlegen, dass das Servlet unter _keinem_ erdenklichen Pfad serviert werden (d. h. auffindbar sein) soll?


Äh, wofür brauchst Du ein Servlet, wenn es nicht per URL erreichbar sein soll?


----------



## pkm (30. Apr 2020)

Ich wollte das Servlet als Datenbankverbindung zweckentfremden, welche per AJAX erreichbar ist. Aber es hat sich bei mir quasi erledigt.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2020)

Um per Ajax erreichbar zu sein, muss es doch per URL erreichbar sein?


----------



## pkm (30. Apr 2020)

Es ist per URL erreichbar, aber es wird soweit ich weiß nur dann "serviert", wenn es im Bereitstellungsdeskriptor (web.xml) eingetragen ist.


----------



## mihe7 (30. Apr 2020)

???


----------



## pkm (7. Mai 2020)

Si tacuissem philosophus mansissem.


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Mai 2020)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> Si tacuissem philosophus mansissem.


wenn schon klugsch... , dann doch bitte richtig:

*si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses  😎 *

VG Klaus


----------



## pkm (7. Mai 2020)

Nee, ich denke, das war schon richtig, was ich gesagt habe. "Si tacuissem philosophus mansissem" bedeutet "Ich habe Quatsch erzählt." "Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses" bedeutet "Du hast Quatsch erzählt".


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Mai 2020)

ach, Du meinstest wirklich dich??
Gut, dann nehme ich alles mit dem größten Bedauern zurück 😂😂🤓


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Mai 2020)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> bedeutet "Du hast Quatsch erzählt".


wobei ich das durchaus anders übersetzen würde ...

_Hättest Du geschwiegen, wärest Du Philosoph geblieben_


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mai 2020)

si = wenn
tacuissem = ich hätte schwiegen
philosophus = Philosoph
mansissem = ich wäre geblieben

Nachtrag: die spinnen, die Römer.


----------

